

Facebook and Radical Transparency - skmurphy
http://www.zephoria.org/thoughts/archives/2010/05/14/facebook-and-radical-transparency-a-rant.html

======
skmurphy
Key observation:

The key to addressing this problem is not to say "public or private?" but to
ask how we can make certain people are 1) informed; 2) have the right to
chose; and 3) are consenting without being deceived. I’d be a whole lot less
pissed off if people had to opt-in in December. Or if they could’ve retained
the right to keep their friends lists, affiliations, interests, likes, and
other content as private as they had when they first opted into Facebook.
Slowly disintegrating the social context without choice isn’t consent; it’s
trickery.

